# cci stinger



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

how do the cci stingers shoot , and do they group good i was going to get them for a 22 Lr and use them to shoot chucks and squirrels with.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It depends on your rifle. I have a lever action that shoots them fine, but they can be tough on semi auto rifles. My volquartsen barrel on my Ruger 10/22 specially states "do not use Stingers". The match grade chamber is not compatible with the Stinger case. 
Stingers perform well on pests, but on squirrels use head shots (no pun intended) only. They will blow away a lot of edible meat if you hit a squirrel in the wrong area. 
For squirrel my favorite round was the flat point that CCI made a few years ago called the small game round. I guess it wasn't popular, but the flat point imparted energy well, but didn't blow up like a hollow point. My current favorite round is the plain jane Winchester Dynapoint that you get in the box of 500 at Wally World or K-Mart. In my rifles they are as accurate as the $9/box match ammo. The only problem I have is they are so low velocity that they sometimes don't work the action correctly in a semi auto. So if you want to play Rambo they are not for you, but if you don't mind clearing a round every 30 rounds or so they are superbly accurate. 
I should mention that they are a hollow point, but the hollowpoint is very small, and the velocity is low enough that they do not blow up bad.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yea i have a marlin bolt action 22 and i have cci mini-mags that i really like but im running low and was going to get stingers for hunting i have the winchester dinapoints for plinking but ill try them for hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If you have a Marlin bolt action by all means use the CCI Stinger for chucks and such, but use the Dynapoint for squirrel. The CCI Stingers will anchor a chuck much faster than the Dynapoint.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

i cant find the ballistics on the dina point because im in school do you know what the muzzle velocity is


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

No, I don't. I do know it is just standard speed, and not considered high speed. My Gun and Ammo annual lists Winchester standard load at 1150 fps. The subsonic loads range from 1000 fps to 1050 fps, while high velocity range from 1255 fps to 1650 for the Stinger.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yea i think im going to get the stingers because when its not windy and i shoot 50 to 100 yards if its windy forget about it.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

CCI Velocitors would be a better choice for chucks. They start out 200 fps slower than the Stingers but starting at 50 yards they have 20+ more fpe over the Stingers with a little less wind drift plus I've found them to be more accurate in most guns over the Stingers.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

what is the velocity at 100 yards


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Go to CCI's web site and you can check all of them.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

actually the stingers are faster until 100 yards and its only about 20 fps slower than the velocitors.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Well actually.... I already said that in my last post.


> They start out 200 fps slower than the Stingers


The Velocitors carry more energy (fpe) and that is what will kill cleanly.
Bullet construction and energy are far more important than speed alone as a indicator of killing power. In this case the Velocitor at 40 grains has more energy starting at 50 yards than the Stinger of 32 grains and would be a better pick for thick bodied chucks from 50 yards out.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry wasnt thinking


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

plainsman those stingers are devistating good thing i like to shoot stuff in the head :sniper: lol


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They do a job on small animals don't they. I am one of those techno junkies that's not happy if I don't have a couple of different rounds in my pockets when I go hunting. It's like vehicles, you can't find one that will do everything. Maybe that's why I like really accurate single shot rifles. If a ground squirrel or woodchuck pops up grab a stinger, if something bigger shows itself grab a heavier bullet with a higher sectional density, or less of a hollow point. Something with less violent expansion will give you better penetration. I carry three clips when hunting with my Ruger 10/22. You guessed it I'll bet, they each contain a different round. 
Remington subsonic are very accurate. If your shooting things in the head give them a try. I like the Dynapoint and the Remington subsonic for squirrel hunting because they are not as loud and don't scare everything in the woods. 
Cwoparson has a good point. I have never shot the Velocitors, but I sure will give them a try. Close up the Stingers are a devastating little pill, but I can't shoot them in the Valquartzen barrel of my Ruger.


----------



## deerblazer93 (Dec 20, 2007)

yea i couldnt find the velocitors anywhere but i carry stingers and dyna points and my friend who i hunt with has the subersonics i like em all


----------

